# Hello from Dorset.



## rich111 (May 31, 2017)

Howdy from Dorset in the UK!

After trying some real smoked brisket at the Great Dorset Chili Festival last year, I fancied having a go myself.

They were using a huge reverse flow, on a trailer. The meat was amazing.

I have BBQ'd direct over charcoal for years, but slow and low smoking is new to me.

Looking forward to getting some advice, hints and tips here.

Cheers! Rich.

(Been watching PitMasters on netflix too!)


----------



## bluewhisper (May 31, 2017)

Welcome to the board! Note one thing, if you post within the UK group then only members of that group can reply to you. Even so, you can get plenty of advice so enjoy learning!


----------



## smokin monkey (May 31, 2017)

HI Rich, welcome to the UK Group.


----------



## homeruk (May 31, 2017)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------

